# snake bite vid.....



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

ok we'll i was lookin @ the vids on break.com and found this sick ass one







..... i dont really know where i should be posting it so ill try here because it relates to spiders....

heres the wearning for it

"Big warning on this one. This is absolutely disgusting. Some kid gets a bad spider bite on his cheek. After a day it turns red and he squeezes it. (WARNING: Disgusting...we warned you) "

and heres the link 
http://www.break.com/articles/spiderbite.html

question.. what kind of spider would do this to you?
sorry if i made any of u feel sick.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Your right ... that is disgusting


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Aaarrg....why did I even watch it









However based on that bite alone it is very hard (impossible) to tell what kind of spider it was


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

man that is SICK SH!T


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

jan said:


> However based on that bite alone it is very hard (impossible) to tell what kind of spider it was


damn, i wanted 2 know what spider would f someone like that .... i would freak out if that ever happened to me







..... break.com has lots of effin sweet vids on it if anyone wants to check them out... ones got an ouctapus killin like a 4' shark and some other sweet ones.... not to mention SICK ass ones


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hmm when the topic is snake bite vid... and I see a spider bite
I begin to wonder... call me crazy


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Assuming that is indeed a spider bite (and there are a lot of people who claim to have been bitten by spiders when they really have no idea what actually bit them) then the culprit that immediately comes to mind is the Brown Recluse (_Loxoceles reclusa_). All spiders are venomous and many can cause an unpleasant local reaction if they bite you, but the Brown Recluse is well-known for its potentially severe necrotic effects.

Here's a link that provides some good information and a few relatively shocking pictures of the results of a bite from _L. reclusa_.

Brown Recluse link

-Joe


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Hmm when the topic is snake bite vid... and I see a spider bite
> I begin to wonder... call me crazy


ha, sry man i didint know i did that... i ment it as a SPIDER bite


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that was just a big zit, hehe 
wow what would suck


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thornton_851 said:


> Hmm when the topic is snake bite vid... and I see a spider bite
> I begin to wonder... call me crazy


ha, sry man i didint know i did that... i ment it as a SPIDER bite
[/quote]

LOL its cool man, Im sure Ive done the same thing ATLEAST once :laugh:


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

that is bad. Put me off my toast lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's pretty freaking gross.
Looked like mayonnaise


----------

